# Reapproximation and skin flaps



## bethh05 (Mar 30, 2009)

When the physician dictates that he performs reapproximation of the wound or creates skin flaps for wound closure when doing excisions, is this considered included with the simple repair? Thank You!!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 30, 2009)

*No*

No ... Hard to tell with so little info, but more likely should be using codes in the 14000-14061 range (these include the excision).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

